# Dip Switch orientation



## EGRENIER (Feb 26, 2022)

Stupid question but that my first time solder a dip switch. Should the on position match the square white painted side ?


----------



## EGRENIER (Feb 26, 2022)

I assume it goes this way. With the on side over the 2 white square ?


----------



## fig (Feb 26, 2022)

That looks correct to me.


----------



## EGRENIER (Feb 26, 2022)

Ok Thanks….


fig said:


> That looks correct to me.


----------



## DAJE (Mar 4, 2022)

I meant to comment here earlier but forgot: I'm pretty sure that DIP switches are really, really dumb switches. *They work in either direction* because all they're doing is either connecting (on) or disconnecting (off). Doesn't matter which side ON is on because that side is always ON and the other side is always OFF.

As to why PCB graphics make them look like they have a direction: I don't know. My guess is that's just the standard way of picturing DIP switches. 

EDIT: Knowing which one is *1* and which is *2* may be useful, though. Which means, I suppose, knowing what the switches are actually connecting when ON is on.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 4, 2022)

DAJE said:


> I meant to comment here earlier but forgot: I'm pretty sure that DIP switches are really, really dumb switches. *They work in either direction* because all they're doing is either connecting (on) or disconnecting (off). Doesn't matter which side ON is on because that side is always ON and the other side is always OFF.
> 
> As to why PCB graphics make them look like they have a direction: I don't know. My guess is that's just the standard way of picturing DIP switches.


Yes but regardless of if they work or not. The circuit is built to turn on asymmetrical  and symmetric clipping. It would be nice to have the label matching. Knowing when it’s on or off could be valuable.


----------



## DAJE (Mar 4, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> Yes but regardless of if they work or not. The circuit is built to turn on asymmetrical  and symmetric clipping. It would be nice to have the label matching. Knowing when it’s on or off could be valuable.


As I said, when it's set to ON the circuit is connected, whichever way the switch is installed.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 4, 2022)

DAJE said:


> As I said, when it's set to ON the circuit is connected, whichever way the switch is installed.


LMAO, noooooow I get it… they‘re on/off so who cares !  The only difference be will sw1 vs sw2… sorry I’m an idiot. For some reason my brain was thinking on/on…. Sooooowwwwy !


----------



## DAJE (Mar 4, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> LMAO, noooooow I get it… they‘re on/off so who cares !  The only difference be will sw1 vs sw2… sorry I’m an idiot. For some reason my brain was thinking on/on…. Sooooowwwwy !


No need for apology. And knowing what the numbers refer to also matters, so your question is still valid. I have the impression that the numbers go over the white dots, so the opposite way to your pic. But I'm no expert, and I'm failing to find anything conclusive via Google.

EDIT: This thread says white square = off, and a search of images of Paragons and Paragon Minis shows that most people are installing their DIP switches that way. If you look at the attached Paragon PCB, the white squares are at the bottom, which implies that the numbers go at the bottom and that up is ON - otherwise they'd be upside down.

Now, as stated they'll work correctly either way, ON is always ON - but setting 2 is actually setting 1 and vice versa, if the switch is mounted the opposite way.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 5, 2022)

DAJE said:


> No need for apology. And knowing what the numbers refer to also matters, so your question is still valid. I have the impression that the numbers go over the white dots, so the opposite way to your pic. But I'm no expert, and I'm failing to find anything conclusive via Google.
> 
> EDIT: This thread says white square = off, and a search of images of Paragons and Paragon Minis shows that most people are installing their DIP switches that way. If you look at the attached Paragon PCB, the white squares are at the bottom, which implies that the numbers go at the bottom and that up is ON - otherwise they'd be upside down.
> 
> Now, as stated they'll work correctly either way, ON is always ON - but setting 2 is actually setting 1 and vice versa, if the switch is mounted the opposite way.


That’s ok, if I look at schematic, base on how I installed the switch would you agree that 1 is Asym and 2 is Lift ?


----------



## spi (Mar 5, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> That’s ok, if I look at schematic, base on how I installed the switch would you agree that 1 is Asym and 2 is Lift ?


Assuming the schematic and PCB are consistent, then I would agree.   But to know for sure, use a continuity checker to see whats connected to what on the PCB.  

Or just use your ears to verify.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 5, 2022)

spi said:


> Assuming the schematic and PCB are consistent, then I would agree.   But to know for sure, use a continuity checker to see whats connected to what on the PCB.
> 
> Or just use your ears to verify.


I guess I’ll be able to spot it by ear. If I get this right the lift switch turns off the clipping completely, so that should be obvious. Which leaves me with the other switch turning on asymmetric clipping. Unless I don’t understand what lift does….

Can’t test any of this yet, that for a dual build Frost/Rain Coat, and the plan is to build the RainCoat tomorrow.


----------



## spi (Mar 5, 2022)

From the schematic, it appears to have 4 possible settings:

symmetrical with 2 diodes clipping each way (lift closed, asym open)
asymmetrical with 2 diodes one way and 1 the other (both closed)
more asymmetrical with 3 diodes one way and 1 the other (lift open, asym closed)
lift (no clipping) (both open)


----------



## spi (Mar 5, 2022)

Which PCB is this?


----------



## Robert (Mar 5, 2022)

With "Lift" open and "Asym" closed you actually have one diode in one direction and three diodes in the other.


----------



## spi (Mar 5, 2022)

Robert said:


> With "Lift" open and "Asym" closed you actually have one diode in one direction and three diodes in the other.


Thanks, revised my list.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 5, 2022)

spi said:


> Which PCB is this?


This is off the Frost.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 5, 2022)

spi said:


> From the schematic, it appears to have 4 possible settings:
> 
> symmetrical with 2 diodes clipping each way (lift closed, asym open)
> asymmetrical with 2 diodes one way and 1 the other (both closed)
> ...


And I would guess open is “on” right ?


----------



## Robert (Mar 5, 2022)

Closed is "On".


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 5, 2022)

Robert said:


> Closed is "On".


Ok so switches are like alarm clocks, when the alarm goes on you say it went off ! 

Thanks Robert…. appreciate the help, @spi , also greatly appreciated !

Now off I go to get my work on


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

Robert said:


> Closed is "On".


The flow of electrons is turned OFF when the switch is OPEN. (I read that somewhere)


----------



## Robert (Mar 5, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> Ok so switches are like alarm clocks, when the alarm goes on you say it went off !



If it was a light switch the light would be on when the switch is closed.

Open / Off
Closed / On







No matter which way you orient the dipswitch, the ON marker will always be ON.   

The only time it really makes a difference is when referencing a chart or instruction manual.  For example, the dipswitch legend (that should be my new nickname) on the Powder Blue PCB would be upside down if you installed the dipswitch with the ON marker at the bottom.





I've added the "ON" indicator to the silkscreen for the dipswitches, those should start appearing in future batches.  This photo also answers your original question.    The white boxes show the dipswitches in the "OFF" position.


----------



## fig (Mar 5, 2022)

Aww man...I was wrong.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 5, 2022)

fig said:


> Aww man...I was wrong.


From what I understand, it doesn’t matter in my case. When the switch is on, the circuit will be closed, so one way or the other will not matter. If the silkscreen had indicators, that would be all reverse.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 6, 2022)

Mmm… what matters is that in N. America when you open a door and enter a dark room, once inside you flick the light switch _up_ to close the circuit to turn on the light;
But in many other regions, the switch is outside the room so _before_ entering the darkened room AND you would flick the light-switch _down_ to close the circuit to turn the lights on.


So be open-minded to the idea that for some people “Up” is on, for others “Down” is on; thus how a dipswitch is oriented matters to some, but not to others — which may or may not depend on the dipswitch legend. However, no matter which way you prefer to flick your dipswitch, there is no shame in it — case closed.


----------



## EGRENIER (Mar 6, 2022)

To be honest when I first read the open vs closed, I was thinking circuit, but the I started thinking on/on switches, where the circuit is always closed, so my little brain got all confused…

@PedalPCB, I appreciate the detailed explanation, which bring me to ask, is there a Standard/Reference for silkscreen PCB printing ?

When I faced that question, I did loads of google search for some sort of reference table and found nothing.

If there is a good site/doc that includes the “icon” you used on you board, it would be nice to have it as a sticky.


----------

